

What is humanity's "prime directive?" Hint: Star Trek has it wrong - dr2tom
http://www.futuristspeaker.com/2013/06/in-search-of-humanitys-prime-directive/

======
userulluipeste
Like bittired, I also found Frey's Prime Directive not quite right, but for
another reason. Thomas Frey criticize our current views regarding the future
as being too dark and dangerous and for all that he comes up in the end with
"preparing our resolve for struggles unimaginable", which is not (in my book)
something put in a brighter note. A message having a little more hope and
longing for the better (but not necessarily easier as I agree that life should
not be easier), will be more appealing and more in place.

------
bittired
I think the prime directive stated is a little too long and lofty. Instead how
about: "Love or die"?

------
krapp
To not go extinct?

~~~
bittired
If that is the prime directive, we're doing a really poor job at it. We
haven't even gotten off the planet and we already have started to deplete
resources we rely on and either ignore or deride those that provide us with
food while we live ridiculous lifestyles whose primary purpose is to consume
and pretend to each other how great we are on a multitude of lit screens in
unsustainably growing suburbs and cities.

